# Do I need my husband's consent to take my son to the UK?



## 3kids4me (Jul 1, 2006)

I can't seem to find this information on the internet.  I know it can't hurt to get a notarized letter of consent, but it is one more thing for my husband to have to do.  Is it needed for me to take my son to the UK?  He is fourteen.

Thanks,

Sharon


----------



## bobbornstein (Jul 1, 2006)

3kids4me said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find this information on the internet.  I know it can't hurt to get a notarized letter of consent, but it is one more thing for my husband to have to do.  Is it needed for me to take my son to the UK?  He is fourteen.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sharon



I believe the answer is "better safe than sorry", check out this web site http://www.agreementsetc.com/travel-consent/?gclid=CNWJpfrj8YUCFScJFQod_WBDvA


----------



## calgal (Jul 1, 2006)

Sharon, When my husband took our 14 yr old skiing at Whistler, he did have to present my notarized letter of permission to the authorities. I would definitely want one in my possession right next to the passports.


----------



## ml855 (Jul 1, 2006)

My nephew just took his brother to Costa Rica  and they asked for a notarized letter from his father, which he didn't have, they weren't going to let him leave the states, but decided to let him go since he had a letter stating he was under the care of his brother. (He is also 14).  Now we're hoping he doesn't have any problems entering back into the US next weekend.  I would definiately have a notarized letter so you don't run into any issues along the way.


I also remember several years ago that a friend of ours took her 12 year old son to the UK without any written notice from the father.  They did have problems getting him back into the US.  They held them for about a day before letting him leave the UK.  I guess they waited till they contacted the father.

Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Travel with Grandchildren*

When we travel with Grandchildren, we do the following:

1. Power of Attorney or Authorization to take the children where we are taking them, also address medical care.
2. One of their insurance cards or at least a copy of it.
3. Picture ID of the children - if they don't have passports, most states offer a picture ID similar to a drivers license.
4. List of medicines and doctors
5. Phone numbers of parents - home, work, cell, pagers
6. Anything else that may be of importances 

I also, make out a detail itinerary including address, phone numbers of timeshares, cell phones, etc., etc., if we fly, flight numbers, schedules, rental car agencies, etc. If we are driving, then our car/van license number, etc. That way if the parents need to get ahold of us in an emergency, they have all the information possible.

There is not such thing as overload with information.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Authorization for Minor to Travel*

Important
- Authorization for Minor to Travel -
For a minor under the age of 21 to travel out of the United States without both parents or legal guardians, a notarized affidavit must be obtained and presented to immigration officials upon departure and return to the United States.  Failure to present this affidavit may result in officials refusing to allow the minor to leave the country. 
Please complete and sign the appropriate portion A or B in front of a Notary Public, and carry this Notarized affidavit with you.  It is recommended that you also carry divorce, custody, death certificates or any other supporting documents.

Affidavit - Authorization for Minor to Travel
Complete either A or B -  whichever is applicable 
A.  I, (First, Middle, Last Name) ________________________________   hereby accept the conditions for my minor child 
(First, Middle, Last Name) _______________________________    to travel out of the United States from (date) _____________ to (date) ____________ traveling to the country of _____________________ , on the cruise ship or tour package _______________________, under the custody of  
(First, Middle, Last Name) ______________________________________ who will be responsible for my child during the trip. Furthermore, should my child require routine or emergency medical treatment during the trip, I specifically authorize the above named person to make all necessary parental decisions concerning any and all medical treatment that my child may require.

Signed: _____________________________________ Phone # _______________________________
B.  I, (First, Middle, Last Name) ________________________________   hereby swear that I have sole custody of a minor child 
(First, Middle, Last Name) ____________________________   and am authorized to take this minor child out of the United States from (date) _____________ to (date) traveling to the country of ____________________________, and to make all decisions regarding medical treatment.. 

Signed: ____________________________________

County of: _____________________________ State of: _______________________________
on this _________________ day of _____________, year ___________. 
Print name of above signatory: ___________________________________________
appeared before me and, having duly sworn by me, stated that the contents of the foregoing application are true and complete, and signed the application in my presence.
Notary Public Signature    ______________________________
NOTARY SEAL                                    My commission expires: ______________


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Another form for travel*

LETTER OF CONSENT TO TRAVEL 

 I ___________________________________________________provide my consent for                                               NAME OF PARENT
my child(ren)  ____________________________________________ to travel with                                              NAME OF CHILD(REN)
________________________________ to ____________________________ from            NAME(S) OF ADULT TRAVEL COMPANION(S)                                             COUNTRY/COUNTRIES
________________________________ to ____________________________ .                           DATE                                                                                                     DATE
(List specific travel information in the space below such as airline, flight number, cruise line and ship or tour operator.)   ___________________________________________________________________ ______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Signed_____________________________________________________________                                                                 PARENT'S NAME
Telephone/Contact:__________________________________________________
Address:
___________________________________________________________________
___________________________________________________________________
___________________________________________________________________
Signature of Notary:__________________________________________________
Notary's Printed Name: ____________________________________________
Notary Seal:


----------

